

 My company re-released our flagship PHP app as open-source - brockf
http://www.heroframework.com

======
brockf
__Supposed to be a "Tell HN: " announcement, but that was stripped. __

We're really excited, and would love to get some feedback from the HN crowd!

The product is a CMS and rapid PHP web application development platform built
on CodeIgniter called "Hero".

